# Bedknife options



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Does anyone have any advice on bedknife thickness? I assume the lower profile ones are for putting green heights. I have a Jacobsen eclipse 122f with 15 blade reel and groomer and was thinking that thicker bedknife would prove more resilient against mulch, acorns etc.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, you are correct and plus you should get longer life out of a thicker bed knife too. A thicker one will also reduced you minimum HOC too so keep that in mind if you plan to go reel low.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with MQ.

Here is a spec sheet on the Jacobsen bed knives. Most people here would be fine with the range of the High Profile knife:

*Bedknife Recommended Height of Cut Range:*
High Profile: 0.156" - 0.438" (4.0mm - 11.1mm)
Low Profile: 0.125" - 0.219" (3.2mm - 5.6mm)
Tournament: 0.094" - 0.156" (2.4mm - 4.0mm)
Super Tournament: 0.082" to 0.109" (2.1mm to 2.8mm)
Championship: 0.063" - 0.110" (1.6mm - 2.8mm)​


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Thank you. That's what I needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Most people here would be fine with the range of the High Profile knife:
> 
> Championship: 0.063" - 0.110" (1.6mm - 2.8mm)​


What? No one is mowing at 2mm hoc? (FYI, this is around the thickness of a nickle).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Most people here would be fine with the range of the High Profile knife:
> ...


I will if you fund my water, chem & fert budget, and go to work for me while I manage the turf every day! :roll: :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Mow every day? Most likely it needs every two hours to avoid the 1/3 rule. Mow when it grows to 2.5mm?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> Mow every day? Most likely it needs every two hours to avoid the 1/3 rule. Mow when it grows to 2.5mm?


I've mowed golf greens (Bentgrass, rather than Bermuda) and depending on conditions (wet or dry) you get green powder or slime in the baskets. I never got so fancy, but mowing 2-3x throughout the day is not unheard of to maintain peak tournament conditions. Sustaining that frequency however would almost certainly result in issues.


----------

